# POSSIBLE GAN 5X5?



## CantGetSub15Seconds (May 1, 2018)

omg i actually made a discovery that is useful to the cubing community

So if you guys check out the GAN 460 page on the GAN site, scroll down to where it describes the GANBOX V4, and it'll say "GANBOX V4, applied to the 4x4 and 5x5," so that's where I got that info.

Hype for both the 4x4 and 5x5!

hi popular youcubers


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 1, 2018)

This might be true!! Gan460M is a new 4x4 and might possibly be better than MoYu (I mean.. its Gans we're talking about).
Nice discovery @CantGetSub15Seconds !! I will finally have an excuse to practice 4x4 instead of "eh, I wanna be like Felix."
New motivation!!


----------



## xyzzy (May 1, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> This might be true!! Gan460M is a new 4x4 and might possibly be better than MoYu (I mean.. its Gans we're talking about).
> Nice discovery @CantGetSub15Seconds !! I will finally have an excuse to practice 4x4 instead of "eh, I wanna be like Felix."
> New motivation!!


Early impressions of the GAN 460 were _not_ positive, to say the least. TDM posted screenshots of some comments about it.


----------



## Sion (May 1, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Early impressions of the GAN 460 were _not_ positive, to say the least. TDM posted screenshots of some comments about it.



Oof.

That's the problem with releasing something experimental without much testing.

Why do you think I've been working on the 3v1 since 2016?

Anyone else feeling bad for feliks because of this flop?


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I feel like GAN is getting smaller lately. their 2x2 is 49mm, their new 3x3 will be 54mm, their 4x4 is 60mm, I think that the 5x5 will be around 62mm


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 1, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Early impressions of the GAN 460 were _not_ positive, to say the least. TDM posted screenshots of some comments about it.


oof.
maybe the 5x5 will be better?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 1, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Early impressions of the GAN 460 were _not_ positive, to say the least. TDM posted screenshots of some comments about it.


So sad how their 3x3s are so good but their 4x4 is so bad.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (May 1, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> I feel like GAN is getting smaller lately. their 2x2 is 49mm, their new 3x3 will be 54mm, their 4x4 is 60mm, I think that the 5x5 will be around 62mm


New 54mm 3x3? Give me the link please, I want to check it out
GAN is that way. With the 356, it was decent, then they kept improving it. Now, there are like.. 0 57mm cubes that are being made.
4x4 60mm is a good size though. Newer cubers are more younger than others, and they have small hands. 


Cubed Cuber said:


> So sad how their 3x3s are so good but their 4x4 is so bad.


It's their first 4x4 dude. GAN has massively improved 3x3 over the years, and they could do the same with their 4x4, 2x2, and 5x5.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 1, 2018)

They have a new 3x3?


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 1, 2018)

Yes. https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/86q1q3/i_found_some_extra_info_on_the_gan354/


----------

